
50% of Charges Against Pirate Bay Dropped  - azharcs
http://torrentfreak.com/50-of-charges-against-pirate-bay-dropped-090217/
======
jacquesm
At this speed this trial will be over by the end of next week. But I think
that will only lead to them trying again with a new batch of evidence.

Not sure on Swedish law & double jeopardy.

The funniest thing about this whole trial and the way it has been conducted by
the prosecution so far is that if they wanted to help tpb to become even
bigger then they could probably not have done a better job, people that never
even knew it existed are now getting exposed to it in very large numbers.

If this goes on for a bit tpb will be somewhere in the top 50, right now they
are nudging a top 100 position.

If they can't make it stick this will be the end of copyright as we know it,
accelerated by a very incompetent prosecutor. Boy will the *aa be happy.

~~~
JBiserkov
May be this is their evil plan - make The Pirate Bay _SO_ popular, that it
won't be able to handle the load and will eventually collapse under it's own
weight :)

I guess they haven't heard of <http://highscalability.com/>

~~~
jacquesm
Excellent point, why didn't I think of that right away :)

Or, even more evil, they hope the owners will pull the plug during an attack
of extreme anxiety, brought on by the increase in media attention. Or that
they will go away when they've made enough money. Your train of thought opens
up interesting possibilities...

~~~
Xichekolas
Well obviously the owners of TPB bribed some government officials into
prosecuting now with bad evidence and an inept prosecutor in order to preempt
other possible cases in the future.

Once they are cleared, they will have precedent on their side in any future
cases. Quite genius really... vaccinating the court system in a sense.

~~~
ph0rque
Hmmm... that sounds like the premise of a new John Grisham book :~).

------
begemot
So after two years of planning they drop half the case after just one day in
court?

~~~
inerte
But that allowed them to say TPB did awful things during these two years ;)

Spectrial indeed.

------
vaksel
if you are going to sue for millions, shouldn't you get a lawyer who
understands technology?

I guess they got used to all those cases suing 12 year olds

~~~
electromagnetic
It's ironic that the MPAA and RIAA's lawyer lackeys thought they could argue
convincingly on technology against a group that's been doing this longer than
they've likely used a computer.

It's the whole DRM vs crackers in games. All the scene members have been
cracking DRM since it came out, all the people making the DRM have been doing
it anywhere between 0 and 2 years. It's an unfair battle and companies don't
get that they've already lost. The only reason why Apple succeeded so well
with its DRM is that no one was used to the technology, Apple came out with a
competent DRM to begin with so the crackers didn't get step by step
challenges.

~~~
chris11
And even worse, crackers do it as a hobby. DRM makers just do it as a job, so
they have less incentive to make their DRM innovative. Crackers will see a
hard to crack DRM, and view it as a challenge and a reason to get excited.
When the iphone was cracked, the kid got news coverage worldwide.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
My favorite part of that article is the " _EPIC WINNING LOL_ " quotation
sourced from Twitter.

I love New Media.

------
jacquesm
more news about this:

<http://www.thelocal.se/17640/20090217/>

Swedish news coverage, note the *AA spokespersons doublespeak.

